# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  5 điều thú vị ỏ Oslo - Du lịch Na Uy

## nguyetnt

- Nếu có một điều nổi tiếng ở Oslo, đó hẳn nhiên là chi phí đắt đỏ, Oslo được xếp vào những thành phố có chi phí đắt nhất thế giới. Danh tiếng này không hề thua kém Nhật Bản hay Thụy Sĩ. Nhưng nếu bạn muốn du lịch Na Uy đếm thăm Oslo, thành phố gần 1000 năm tuổi thì phải làm sao? Xin giới thiệu với các bạn 5 điểm cần tham quan ở Oslo nếu chi phí du lịch eo hẹp của bạn.

Nhà hát Opera


Nếu bạn đam mê kiến trúc, là một một nhiếp ảnh gia hay chỉ là người đam mê chụp ảnh thì một chuyến tham quan đến nhà hát opera là điều nên làm đầu tiên ở Oslo. Tòa nhá màu trắng tuyệt đẹp được mở cửa vào năm 2008 là Nhà hát Ballet và Opera quốc gia của Na Uy. Nếu được bạn có thể lên tầng thượng của tòa nhà, tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành, và một tầm nhìn tuyệt đẹp hướng ra vịnh.

Sau đó, bạn có thể đi dạo, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kiến trúc của nó. Dĩ nhiên, bạn không quên chụp thật nhiều ảnh để có thể xem lại vẻ đẹp kiến trúc hiện đại của nó bên quán café bờ biển.

Công viên Vigeland Sculpture


Nằm bên trong công viên Frogner, ở phía tây thành phố. Là một dự án trải qua 41 năm, được xem là công viên chứa nhièu tác phẩm nghệ thuật nhất với hơn 212 tác phẩm điêu khắc. Đến đây bạn sẽ có một cái nhìn rộng và sâu về nghệ thuật. Công viên được mở cửa 24 giờ trong ngày. Nhưng tốt nhất bạn nên đến đây vào lúc hoàng hôn, sự kết hợp giữa nắng hoàng hôn và những tác phẩm nghệt thuật sẽ cho bạn một cái nhìn tuyệt đẹp.

Bảo tàng


Oslo là một thành phố có nhiều bảo tàng nhất mà bạn có thể tham quan. Từ bảo tàng Kon-Tiki, bảo tàng Viking, Bảo tàng Na Uy, Bảo tàng Hàng hải… tọa lạc tại 73 bán đảo Bygdøy. Bạn nên đến đây nếu bạn muốn tìm những ý tưởng, cảm hứng nghệ thuật.

Tham quan Trung tâm Nobel Hòa bình ở Oslo

Bạn cũng có thể đến tham quan Bảo tàng Nobel Hòa bình.Đúng vậy dó là bảo tàng Nobel Hòa bình ở Oslo, không như các giải thưởng Nobel khác được trao ở Thụy Điển, Nobel Hòa bình được trao giải ở Oslo và nơi đây có một bảo tàng lưu giử những kỷ niệm về người nhận giải từ năm 1901.

Chiêm ngưỡng tác phẩm Scream


Đến Oslo chiêm ngưỡng tác phẩm Scream của họa Na Uy Edvard Munch. Có bốn tác phẩm Scream trên toàn thế giới, một trong số đó đã được bán đấu giá ở New York, ba cái còn lại  ở Oslo, nên nếu muốn chiêm ngưỡng tác phẩm này bạn phải đến Oslo.


Bạn có thể đến xem ở Bảo tàng Munch, hoặc Thư viện Quốc gia. Đến đây bạn có thểm xem các tác phẩm khác của họa sỹ Edvard Much.

Holmenkollen


Holmenkollen là một khu phố ở Aker Vestre, một quận của Oslo. Bạn có thể tìm thấy Holmenkollbakken - khu dốc trượt tuyết nhân tạo cao nhất thế giới.  Nếu bạn là một fan hâm một của bộ môn trượt tuyết  hẳn sẽ thích thú khi đến đây.

Năm 1892, Holmenkollen đã tổ chứ lễ hội trược tuyết Holmenkollbakken.  Là địa điểm đăng cai Olympic mùa đông 1952, và giải vô địch thế giới các năm 1930, 1966, 1982, 2011.


Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn oslo tuyệt thật

----------


## lunas2

nhìn những địa điểm ở na uy đẹp thật

----------


## lovetravel

mih thích dốc trượt tuyết

----------


## hcpro

Nổi tiếng là phải kể đến trượt tuyết, đến nauy mà ko trượt tuyết thì chán lắm  :Smile:

----------

